# AR vs Z



## mattyman (Jul 26, 2011)

Just wondering if there's any opinion/consensus out there about an AR4 vs a Z4. I'm going to ride them both this week, but looking for some info for the type of riding I plan on doing. I live in L.A. so plenty of hills to find, and I like to do long (50-70 mile) rides often. Been riding a steel bike for 10 years, so I know carbon will be a major change..... I'm looking for a bike that feels nimble on hills, and also comfortable for the long haul. I'm about 5'7 1/2 and 160 lbs. Fit and pretty strong. Thanks!


----------



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

Are you looking to race?

Crits?

Stage?

TT?

Tri?

looks aside; (i'm not a fan of the look of aero bikes) the F will be lighter (all things considered) and more agile for climbing and the AR will be more aero which is nice if you are doing a lot of crit racing on flat courses or if you plan to rig it with aero bars for TT/Tri.

For the average weekend warrior the difference is nominal so maybe save a few bucks and get the F. Or if you're the guy doing all the pulls on your weekend group ride...get the AR.


----------



## jekl (Aug 29, 2011)

I am totally new in riding and want to get started. I have been looking at the Felt bikes and the Z5 interests me. I am 5'11 and was looking at either a 56 or 58. 

So now I saw this on Craigslist and thought it was a good deal: 
$1900 for a 56 AR5 with clips, full tool compartment, wireless computer, water bottle

Is this too much bike for me? My goal is for fitness and to go out with my wife and friends. Should I stick with looking at the Z5?


----------



## sherlock (Aug 6, 2011)

What year is it?

AR-series bikes are generally more aero, and therefore you're a bit flatter on the bike. The Z5 will be a bit comfier, especially if it's just fitness and riding with others.


----------



## jekl (Aug 29, 2011)

The AR5 is a 2011. Black and Green


----------



## sherlock (Aug 6, 2011)

jekl said:


> The AR5 is a 2011. Black and Green


Good price, even for a second-hand one. Saying that though, I think if you have to ask the question, the Z-series will be a better bet. AR's are great bikes but definitely have a different fit to them compared to a road bike (F-series) or a relaxed/endurance bike (Z-series).

If you have the chance to ride it, do so, but being a second hand sale the seller might not want you wasting his time. Again, from your use-case, a Z-series is a good bet.


----------



## jekl (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for the information...I definitely like the looks of the AR. The new 2012 Z5 in red isn't my favorite. It kind of sticks out from the rest of the Z line


----------



## mcneguy (Sep 6, 2011)

I just bought a new Z4 from an LBS in Winter Garden, FL and I love it so far. I moved up from a 3 year old Trek 2.1 and the difference is clear.


----------



## jasonandrew76 (Aug 16, 2011)

mcneguy said:


> I just bought a new Z4 from an LBS in Winter Garden, FL and I love it so far. I moved up from a 3 year old Trek 2.1 and the difference is clear.


Awesome. did you get a 2011 or a 2012?


----------



## jekl (Aug 29, 2011)

Mcneguy

What other bikes were you considering and what was the deciding factors?


----------



## mcneguy (Sep 6, 2011)

I looked at a used 2006 Madone 5.2. I really wanted a Madone 6.5 but no shops had one in my size. I also rode the Cronus Pro (which I nearly bought). Two things changed my mind, first the shop did a great job of convincing me that the components were superior ( Ultegra, Mavic wheelset etc.) . Secondly, they are a true local bike shop, owned by a couple of bike enthusiasts in Winter Garden, FL. Other than the used bike, the Treks were at a Mega chain in the area.


----------

